# [alsa] Pas de son (ni d'erreur), avec un ALC662

## palkeo

Salut,

Après pas mal de problèmes, j'ai enfin un système qui fonctionne correctement, mais un problème persiste : le son.

J'ai un chipset "Intel HD audio" ALC662.

Au début, j'ai eu pas mal d'erreurs parce que je n'avais pas activé le bon module pour ma carte son dans le noyau, mais, j'ai fini par réussir, et j'ai pu suivre les étapes du manuel (alsaconf m'a correctement détecté ma carte son), donc tout à l'air de marcher, mais ma carte son ne fonctionne pas...

J'ai épluché pas mal de topics, j'ai essayé de rajouter des choses comme "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" à la fin de /etc/modules.d/alsa, puis de rebooter, comme indiqué dans les topics parlant de ça, mais ça n'a rien changé...

Et pourtant, tout m'a l'air correct, et, sur kubuntu, ma carte son fonctionne.

Si ça peut vous être utile :

/etc/modules.d/alsa :

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.16 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
```

lspci | grep Audio :

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

lsmod :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                40880  0

snd_pcm_oss            33952  0

snd_mixer_oss          13440  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_intel         265756  0

snd_pcm                61060  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              16900  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    39012  6 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               6240  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8072  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

ide_cd                 32160  0

i2c_i801                8336  0
```

et dans dmesg, j'ai trouvé ça :

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC662, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

Et voilà, si vous pouviez m'aider, ça m'aiderait    :Very Happy: , parce que là, je ne sais plus quoi faire...

----------

## Biloute

Je pense à une bétise mais à dire tout de même, est-ce que le son est muté (à vérifier dans alsamixer) parce que ç'est déjà arrivé.

Sinon, c'est peut etre au niveau des plugins, il y a une ligne importante à mettre dans le make.conf

```
ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS=" à remplir selon ta config "
```

----------

## Desintegr

Que renvoie zgrep CONFIG_SND_HDA /proc/config.gz et cat /proc/asound/version ?

----------

## palkeo

Non, le son n'est pas muté, d'ailleurs, amarok me dit que xine n'arrive pas à charger le pilote audio quand il démarre, ou que j'essaye de jouer une musique, donc ça ne vient pas de là.

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS, j'ia pas trop compris à quoi ça sert, ni ce que je dois mettre, j'ai essayé avec une config trouvé sur un forum, de quelqu'un qui à aussi un HD adio qui fonctionne, ensuite, j'ai fait alsaconf, et, ô miracle, mes haut parleur ont fait un petit "tac" quand alsaconf m'a dit que mes haut parleurs était configurés, et tout, maisà part ce "tac", ça n'a rien changé.

cat /proc/asound/version renvoie :

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).
```

Et /proc/config.gz n'existe pas...

Par contre, si ça peut t'aider :

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_SND_HDA

```
CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set
```

----------

## Desintegr

Il y a de nombreux changements entre la version 1.0.15 et 1.0.16 des pilotes ALSA pour les chipsets HDA.

Essaye avec un noyau récent (2.6.25) ou avec l'ebuild alsa-driver 1.0.16.

----------

## palkeo

Euh, je veux bien mettre à jour le noyau, mais comment je fais   :Confused: 

parce que si je fais "emerge --sync", puis "emerge -Dup world", il me dit qu'il n'y à pas de paquets ayant besoins d'une mise à jour...

EDIT: OU dois-je "démasquer" mm-sources, et l'installer ?

----------

## Desintegr

Tu lis le Guide de mise à jour du noyau.

Sinon le noyau 2.6.25 est n'est pas encore dans la branche instable, il faut le démasquer.

----------

## kwenspc

C'est normal, que ce soit le kernel 2.6.25 et alsa-driver-1.0.16 ce sont des paquets masqués. À ta place je préfèrerait démasqué seulement alsa-driver-1.0.16 et zou.

----------

## Desintegr

Je rajouterais que si tu utilises l'ebuild alsa-driver, il faut impérativement désactiver ALSA dans la configuration du noyau.

----------

## palkeo

Ok.

Je dois aussi désactiver ALSA dans le noyau, je suppose ?

EDIT: oups, je fatigue...

----------

## palkeo

La compilation plante...

```
* ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3919:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--without-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build' '--with-isapnp=yes'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed
```

----------

## Desintegr

Si tu ne donnes que ça comme log de compilation, on ne peut rien faire pour toi.

----------

## palkeo

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.24-gentoo-r4

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking alsa-driver-1.0.16.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16/work

 [32;01m*[0m Converting alsa-driver-1.0.16/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Running autoconf ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16/work/alsa-driver-1.0.16 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-oss --without-debug --with-kernel=/usr/src/linux --with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build --with-isapnp=yes --with-sequencer --with-cards= ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for current directory... /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16/work/alsa-driver-1.0.16

checking cross compile... 

checking for directory with kernel source... /usr/src/linux

checking for directory with kernel build... /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build

checking for kernel linux/version.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... yes

checking for kernel version... 2.6.24-gentoo-r4

checking for GCC version... Kernel compiler: gcc 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1) Used compiler: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)

checking for built-in ALSA... no

checking for existing ALSA module... no

checking for Red Hat kernel... auto

checking for Red Hat kernel... no

checking for SUSE kernel... auto

checking for SUSE kernel... no

checking for CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL... yes

checking for kernel linux/config.h... no

Creating <linux/config.h>...

checking to modify of kernel linux/kmod.h... no

checking for kernel linux/utsrelease.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compiler.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pm.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/spinlock.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/threads.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/rwsem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/gameport.h... yes

checking for kernel media/v4l2-dev.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h... no

Creating a dummy <linux/devfs_fs_kernel.h>...

checking for kernel linux/highmem.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/workqueue.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/dma-mapping.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/hw_irq.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/platform_device.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/isa.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/jiffies.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/compat.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/log2.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/adb.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/cuda.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/pmu.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/moduleparam.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/syscalls.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/firmware.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/err.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/bitmap.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/mutex.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/latency.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/kthread.h... yes

checking for kernel asm/irq_regs.h... yes

checking for kernel linux/seq_file.h... yes

checking for kernel module symbol versions... no

checking for has ioport support... yes

checking for PCI support in kernel... yes

checking for I2C driver in kernel... yes

checking for I2C_POWERMAC in kernel... unknown

checking for firmware loader... module

checking for input subsystem in kernel... yes

checking for directory to store kernel modules... /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound

checking for verbose procfs... on

checking for verbose printk... on

checking for debug level... none

checking for ISA support in kernel... no

checking for processor type... i686

checking for i386 machine type... default

checking for ISA DMA API... yes

checking for SMP... yes

checking for Video device support in kernel... no

checking for ISA PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for PnP driver in kernel... yes

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP support... no

checking for Kernel ISA-PnP module support... no

checking for strlcpy... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for vsnprintf... yes

checking for scnprintf... yes

checking for sscanf... yes

checking for vmalloc_to_page... yes

checking for old kmod... no

checking for PDE... yes

checking for pci_set_consistent_dma_mask... yes

checking for pci_dev_present... yes

checking for msleep... yes

checking for msleep_interrupt... yes

checking for msecs_to_jiffies... yes

checking for tty->count is the atomic type... no

checking for io_remap_pfn_range... yes

checking for kcalloc... yes

checking for kstrdup... yes

checking for kzalloc... yes

checking for create_workqueue with flags... no

checking for saved_config_space in pci_dev... yes

checking for new pci_save_state... yes

checking for register_sound_special_device... yes

checking for driver version... 1.0.16

checking for sequencer support... yes

checking for OSS/Free emulation... no

checking for RTC callback support in kernel... yes

checking for HPET support... no

checking for dynamic minor numbers... no

checking for support of old API... yes

checking for Procfs support... yes

checking for USB support... no

checking for USB module support... no

checking for class_simple... no

checking for old driver suspend/resume callbacks... no

checking for removal of page-reservation for nopage/mmap... yes

checking for nested class_device... yes

checking for new IRQ handler... yes

checking for gfp_t... yes

checking for PnP suspend/resume... yes

checking for new unlocked/compat_ioctl... yes

checking for x86-compatible PC... yes

checking for High-Res timers... no

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... no

checking for PCMCIA module support... no

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... no

checking for parallel port support... no

checking for parallel port module support... no

checking for power management... yes

checking for CONFIG_HAS_DMA... yes

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unsupported soundcard usb-audio

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16/work/alsa-driver-1.0.16/config.log

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 3919:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--without-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r4/build' '--with-isapnp=yes'

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m            die "econf failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   econf failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.16/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m
```

Voilà, tu as aussi besoin de "environnement" ?

----------

## Desintegr

Compile uniquement avec hda-intel pour la variable ALSA_CARDS.

Ça ne sert à rien de compiler le support pour les autres cartes.

----------

## palkeo

J'ai compilé, redémarré, et ça me fait exactement pareil qu'avant...

lsmod :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                35248  0

snd_hda_intel         262040  2

snd_pcm                47492  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              14084  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6792  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

snd_hwdep               5636  1 snd_hda_intel

snd                    28084  9 snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               6240  1 snd

ide_cd                 32160  0

i2c_i801                8336  0
```

----------

## Desintegr

Que renvoient dmesg et cat /proc/asound/version ?

----------

## palkeo

dmesg :

```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 (root@palkeo) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #14 SMP Tue Apr 22 16:29:00 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f5e0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f5e0000 - 000000007f5e3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f5e3000 - 000000007f5f0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f5f0000 - 000000007f600000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1141MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5170

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 521696) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   521696

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   521696

On node 0 totalpages: 521696

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2283 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 290037 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6B20, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 7F5E3040, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 7F5E30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 7F5E3180, 5272 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 7F5E0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET 7F5E8540, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7F5E85C0, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: APIC 7F5E8440, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

ACPI: SSDT 7F5E8640, 015C (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: SSDT 7F5E8AD0, 0275 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7f600000:50a00000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517621

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1800.044 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2065456k/2086784k available (1776k kernel code, 20184k reserved, 742k data, 196k init, 1169280k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc037b000 - 0xc03ac000   ( 196 kB)

      .data : 0xc02bc370 - 0xc0375c04   ( 742 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02bc370   (1776 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3602.93 BogoMIPS (lpj=7205868)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz stepping 0d

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3600.17 BogoMIPS (lpj=7200345)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001 00000000

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz stepping 0d

Total of 2 processors activated (7203.10 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x294 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xcb400-0xcbfff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x7f5e0000-0x7f5fffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x7f5dffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed1dfff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.4

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: f0000000-f0ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.5

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: f1000000-f2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 80000000-800fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.4[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.4 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.4:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.5 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.5:pcie03]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel G33 Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7164K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 7F5E8A40, 0087 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

r8169 0000:03:00.0: no MSI. Back to INTx.

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8820000, 00:1d:7d:a1:1f:f1, XID 38000000 IRQ 17

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

JMB: IDE controller (0x197b:0x2368 rev 0x00) at  PCI slot 0000:02:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

JMB: 100% native mode on irq 16

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc400-0xc407, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc408-0xc40f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SH-152A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0xc000-0xc007,0xc102 on irq 16

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 488395055, native 488397168

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HDT725025VLA380, V5DOA7EA, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 488395055 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72502 V5DO PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488395055 512-byte hardware sectors (250058 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488395055 512-byte hardware sectors (250058 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe800 ctl 0xe900 bmdma 0xec00 irq 18

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xea00 ctl 0xeb00 bmdma 0xec08 irq 18

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

coretemp coretemp.0: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using undocumented features, absolute temperature might be wrong!

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

hdb: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC662, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Unable to find swap-space signature

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up
```

cat /proc/asound/version

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16.

Compiled on Apr 22 2008 for kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 (SMP).
```

----------

## Desintegr

C'est quoi le modèle du portable ?

Sinon tu peux essayer comme option de model pour le module :

 - 3stack-dig

 - 3stack-6ch-dig

 - 3stack-6ch

 - 6stack-dig

 - lenovo-101e

 - eeepc-p701

 - eeepc-ep20

----------

## palkeo

C'est pas un portable...

Ma carte mère est une GA-G33M-S2L.

Et pour model, j'ai déjà essayé 3stack-dig et 3stack.

Il y à moyen de tester sans rebooter ?

----------

## Desintegr

Décharger les modules et recharger avec la nouvelle option en utilisant modprobe.

----------

## Desintegr

En y repensant, tu as vérifié quand même (avant de changer les model) dans alsamixer que le son n'était pas en mute et que les volumes étaient bien réglés (master ou front, PCM) ?

----------

## palkeo

Oui, mais je viens de faire une découverte : j'ai été sur youtube, et pour toutes les vidéos, le son marche !!!

Par contre, avec amarok, vlc, et le centre de controle de KDE, le son ne fonctionne pas...

----------

## Biloute

Essaye de lancer un mp3 avec mplayer en console (mplayer est trés bavard sinon essaye avec vlc pour voir) et regarde les messages d'erreur.

Si tu as quelque chose du genre

```
[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: dlmisc.c:118:(snd_dlsym_verify) unable to verify version for symbol _snd_pcm_empty_open
```

C'est un problème de plugin

Pour les plugins il n'y a pas grand chose à comprendre moi j'ai mis tout les plugins sinon faut passer des heures à trier.

Essaye un

```
# emerge -1 alsa-lib

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16  USE="midi -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"
```

----------

## palkeo

Apparemment, ça n'est pas un problème de plugin...

Voiçi ce qu'il me met :

```
==========================================================================

Ouverture décodeur audio : [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 64.0 kbit/4.54% (ratio: 8000->176400)

Codec audio sélectionné : [mp3] afm : mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:963:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore

[AO_ALSA] Erreur ouverture de lecture : Function not implemented

[AO ESD] Echec de esd_open_sound : No such file or directory

[AO SDL] Échantillonnage : 44100Hz Canaux : Stereo Format s16le

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:963:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore

[AO SDL] Impossible ouvrir audio : No available audio device

DVB card number must be between 1 and 4

AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Vidéo : pas de vidéo

Démarre la lecture...
```

----------

## Desintegr

Ton user est-il bien dans le groupe audio ?

Que renvoie mount | grep shm, ipcs -a et whoami ?

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas sur le bon micro donc je n'ai pas les liens qui vont bien sous la main.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Cà ne va pas te faire avancer le schimbilk mais en résumé mon dell merdoie avec le son depuis que je suis passé

en kernel 2.6.24-r3 ( le but était d'utilisé iwl3945 à la place de ipw3945 )

en googolisant il apparaitrait qu'alsa bugue avec un noyau 2.6.24  (il y aurait un patch sur le bugzilla de gentoo mais je n'y ai rien capté   :Embarassed: 

pour les plugin je me retrouve ( en gros ) dans la situation de ce post même en utilisant alsa in the kernel.

j'ai pas vu si tu étais en noyau 2.6.24 ou inferieur.

personnellement j'ai "résolu" salement le problème pour mon portable :

une partition en noyau 2.6.23 avec alsa 1.15 externe +smlpayer pour le cinoche

une partition en noyau 2.6.24-r3 pour le wifi avec iwl3945

c'est crade je sais!

reprend le moral A+

----------

## palkeo

whoami renvoie root si je suis en root, et palkeo si je suis sur mon compte "normal", mais pour les tests je reste en root : je ne risque pas d'avoir de problème de permission.

mount | grep shm renvoie : 

```
shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

Et, ipcs -a renvoie : 

```
kernel n'est pas configuré pour traiter la mémoire partagée

kernel n'est pas configuré pour traiter les sémaphores

kernel n'est pas configuré pour traiter les queues de messages
```

Or, il s'avère que j'ai trouvé une personne ayant le même problème que moi (http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/OSAlternatifs/Logiciels-2/probleme-mplayer-resolu-sujet_66263_1.htm), et qui, au final, à résolu le problème en utilisant une ancienne configuration du noyau, ou, justement, ces trois fonctions devraient êtres activées...

Mais moi, avant, j'étais sous kubuntu, et je n'ai donc pas d'ancien .config, et je ne sais pas quelles options activer...

EDIT: Je crois avoir trouvé l'option à activer, je recompile, reboot, et vous dit si ça marche.

----------

## Desintegr

CONFIG_SYSVIPC est bien activé dans la configuration du noyau ?

----------

## marmotton

Bonjour, 

J'ai une gigabyte P35 DS3P qui doit être assez semblable à ta carte mère (même génération / même marque) ; lspci me renvoie la même chose que toi pour l'audio. Pour le son j'utilise alsa en dur dans le noyau, si tu veux je peux te poster mon .config

----------

## Biloute

C'est bien un problème de plugins

D'aprés ces lignes :

```
[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:963:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore 

[AO_ALSA] Erreur ouverture de lecture : Function not implemented 

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_dmix.c:963:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to create IPC semaphore
```

mplayer te dis que alsa n'arrive pas à utiliser le plugin "dmix"

donc alsa bloque parce qu'il demande la fonction "dmix"

----------

## Desintegr

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> C'est bien un problème de plugins

 

Non, il s'agit d'un problème de communication inter-processus surement du à une option (CONFIG_SYSVIPC) non activée dans le noyau.

----------

## nemo13

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   C'est bien un problème de plugins 
> 
> Non, il s'agit d'un problème de communication inter-processus surement du à une option (CONFIG_SYSVIPC) non activée dans le noyau.

 

Là je le sens bien,

mais il doit  en outre falloir dmix car 

[ma-vie] en premier quand çà a merdé le web m'a guidé vers le pluging Dmix puis j'ai buté sur IPC [/ma-vie]

je teste dés que possible

A+ zatous

d'ailleurs :

```
nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ $ zgrep SYSVIPC /proc/config.gz 

# CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set

nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ $ 
```

redit c'est fait ; un grand Merci à Desintegr

```
nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ $ uname -a

Linux gentoo_dell_m90_f 2.6.24-gentoo-r3-sda6-G-alsa-inside-IPC-on #7 SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 23 19:03:52 CEST 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

 *Quote:*   

> nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~/documents/96-audio $ aplay Front_Left.wav 
> 
> Playing WAVE 'Front_Left.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Mono
> 
> nemo13@gentoo_dell_m90_f ~/documents/96-audio $ 

 

nota : faut le plugin dmix et virer .asoundrc de son home

----------

## palkeo

Moi aussi, c'était CONFIG_SYSVIPC qui n'était pas activé.

Mais j'ai encore deux petits problèmes :

- KDE ne joue toujours pas les sons : si je vais dans le centre de controle, puis dans les notifications, et que je joue une notification, ça ne fonctionne pas, idem à l'affichage d'un erreur, ou d'un message d'information, pourtant amarok, vlc... marchent...

- J'ai le le canal "PCM" qui se remet à %0 à chaque démarrage, je usis donc obligé de faire alsamixer, puis de le remettre à 80%, comment puis-je faire pour qu'il soit à 80%  à chaque démarrage ?

Pour KDE, quand je lance kcontrol en console, et que je lis un son, j'obtient ça :

```
QGDict::hashKeyString: Invalid null key

kcontrol: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Impossible de créer le module d'entrées/sorties :

klauncher a retourné : Protocole «» inconnu.

kcontrol:
```

----------

## nemo13

 *palkeo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais j'ai encore deux petits problèmes :
> 
> - KDE 
> ...

 

pour le premier , je passe ; j'utilise XFCE

pour le second :

```
 eix alsa-u

media-sound/alsa-utils

          Description:         Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)
```

a emerger puis un

```
rc-update alsasound add default
```

c'est de tête car avec baselayout2 la commande n'a plus l'air d'exister   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused: 

A+

je fatigue ; c'est mieux quand on est root et qu'on donne la commande dans l'ordre .

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

----------

## palkeo

Ça marche, merci !

Personne ne sais, pour le son de KDE ?

----------

## wx64

Grâce à vous j'ai pu résoudre mon pb son qui me résistait depuis un mois.  :Cool: 

La recompil du noyau 2.6.24 avec l'ajustement de la config a tout résolu :

```

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

```

Merci!

----------

## gglaboussole

 *palkeo wrote:*   

> Ça marche, merci !
> 
> Personne ne sais, pour le son de KDE ?

 

Tout bêtement ce serait pas un problème de serveur de son ? Je connais pas KDE (suis gnomiste...) mais gnome à besoin du serveur de son esound (qui doit être lancé en tant que daemon) pour kde c'est arts me semble t'il...tu as bien compilé tes applis avec le USE=arts ? ton serveur de son est bien lancé ?

----------

## Desintegr

Il est vivement conseillé de ne pas utiliser arts !

Il apporte souvent plus de problèmes que de solutions. Pour les sons de KDE, il suffit d'utiliser un petit programme externe (play par exemple de l'ebuild sox).

----------

